# Don't forget to brush your dog's teeth



## Spicy_99 (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't forget to brush your dog's teeth before u go to bed.























Then ur dog will have a nice teeth and nice smiling like Spicy golden girl ^_______^


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! That is tooo cute! Lol! 

Your crew is so cute!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Too cute! My dogs' toothbrush and cleaning gel are in my bathroom, so I don't forget at night!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Too cute!! I love how obedient he is; I've tried to balance objects on Luke's nose without him moving. It's going slow right now. Oh and I knew a Golden who would smile at you. We, at first, thought Apollo was snarling, but it turns out he was smiling! Like what your dog is doing.


----------

